# Best Products for Black cars?



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

After recently buying a black car was wondering what products (polish,glaze,wax) would be best i've heard good reviews on poorboys black hole and turtle wax colour magic plus black. Was wondering what you guys think of these products past experience or any other products.
Products that don't require a DA best still saving for one.

cheers James


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

PB Black hole does a fantastic job of covering up imperfections and leaving a good finish. Be aware that it isn't a finishing product so will need to be topped off with a suitable wax or sealant. For that a tub of Natty's blue wax will be perfect. Don't go spending a fortune on wax. If you want something long lasting then consider a sealant. I use Chemical Guys JetSeal.

If you have particularly dodgy paintwork start by giving it a good claying, then try some Autoglym super resin polish. Apply black hole after then wax.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Inb4 3 million options


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Depends on your budget fella....
Black hole or 50cal, filler glaze look really good, if you want a cheaper wax look at Dodo Juice PH for a start


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Autofinesse ultra glaze £10 ish
soft99 fusso dark £20 ish

Problem sorted.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Cheers for the comments my budget isnt massive but isn't tiny either I have got a fair few products already just wanted know if there were any particular stuff that people rate for dark/black cars


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if its black metallic and you want flake pop then definately go for autofinesse spirit on top of rejuvenate but maybe out of your budget...spirit is best price on amazon right now


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/sonus-hand-polish-bundle/prod_29.html

would highly recommend 50 cal filler glaze topped with 2 coats of fusso dark 24 hrs apart.
If needing to polish by hand i would recommend the sonus hand polish bundle.
Also highly recommend Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Wax


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Autofinesse ultra glaze £10 ish
> soft99 fusso dark £20 ish
> 
> Problem sorted.





bigalc said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/sonus-hand-polish-bundle/prod_29.html
> 
> would highly recommend 50 cal filler glaze topped with 2 coats of fusso dark 24 hrs apart.
> If needing to polishby hand i would recommend the sonus hand polish bundle.
> Also highly recommend Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Wax


Oooh good call, forgot the Fusso


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I have use SRP, Black Hole and Lime Prime but had the best results with UDS from Autoglym its fillers heavy but fantastic finish on Panther black Ford paint


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Another one for PB black hole.Awesome product.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

prima amigo


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Everyones stating finishing products but for best results you will want to spend most your time claying and decontaminating along with a decent polish. Then the finishing products can protect the hard work not magic wonders alone.

So g3 clay mitt and carpro trix as well as a shampoo and open hose to dry. 

Hand polishing i would say the g3 scratch remover from halfords
Then the 50cal glaze and poorboys nattys blue as mentioned for a low budget.

If machine then the mezerna range start to finish with their 'power lock sealent' i think its called to finish. 

Easy.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

To be straight to the point, there's no claim that's been substantiated to what is best for what regards to which products are best for any particular colour,you'll find colour charged waxes and all sorts of claims,but the bottom line and reality is the preparation before any products are applied.
Get rid of the swirls and get your painted surface as clean and level as you can and 99% of the time you'll get the "gloss".
Now having said the above if you mean the "best" in regards to durability that's totally different to what's best for black.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments I have got the prep all sorted not worried about that just wanted something that would make the metallic paint work pop and also last


----------

